# Dream Season Guys



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone else watch dream season other than me. There are 5 teams this year, one being from Ohio, the guys are pretty cool, I have been voting for them everyday, anyway I was just wondering if anyone knew these dudes, there from up around Amish Country, there a couple of hard working hunters, in order to get on that show you pay your dues for a long period of time.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ben Rising has been very well know for quite some time for shooting very large whitetails with his bow. He's been on numerous videos and hunting shows. I don't know either of them, but I suspect the Drury's made a good choice as far as getting good footage.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

oh...that's good info, that makes alot of since...i am just curius about there hunting past and what not, thanks for the scoop brother.


----------



## Urban Legend (Jul 12, 2008)

I do know them. Ben is in the logging business and spends a lot of time in the woods. He is a great hunter and puts a lot of time in. Those big bucks don't come easy. Tim has been in the business too for a while now. Both are good people.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

yeh..they seem like a couple real down to earth dudes, i hope they win this thing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Urban Legend, if you know them you might encourage them to post on this site and/or Ohiosportsman.com to gain a little more exposure and help their cause. Just a thought.

CG


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

I was surprised to see that they had the amish on TV. I grew up in holmes county and my dad still has the family farm there, where I still hunt, I try not to stereotype guys, but as a group they are not known for sponsoring big buck hunting in Northeast ohio. more like if it is brown it is down.... Around our area they especially don't respect private land ownership....  our farm is surrounded by neighboring amish farms, and that line appears to be non-existent most of the time. We kick them off left and right, the only reason we don't get the law involved is because everyone is related up around our area, and well, we try not to make to many enemies among neighbors, but some of my conversations have not been to nice... let me end this by saying not all are that way, but a whole lot of them are


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

quality whitetails did an article last year on Amish Qdm in ohio, i was surprised the number of amish that actually do practice qdm. I sold 80 acres to an amish guy off my east side, and he has become a good friend of mine and is all about QDM. yes a lot of amish do shoot anything that moves, but there are some good ones out there.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

very good info guys, i had no idea anything about the amish living down in the southwest part of the state, but by the looks of it on the show there were a shart load of the amish fellers in there fund raiser, and they both paid much respect to them being a vital part of the success in raising money for the charity.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

ive met ben a couple of time he,s my buddy,s neighbor in windahm.last yr i was 1 of the first to see this monster in his truck















i believe it scored 204 what a monster


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

204 and 5/8.............FREAK NASTY..........thanks for the pics


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

i just hope i see something in the woods that big.theres some huge deer on WNF land!


----------

